
The Synchronization of Periodic Routing Messages (1994) [pdf] - wallflower
https://www.icir.org/floyd/papers/sync_94.pdf
======
notacoward
For those who don't know the context, Sally Floyd (first author) was a giant
in the area of network congestion control, and passed away recently. This
paper is but one of many examples of her ability to recognize and address
surprising emergent phenomena in such complex systems.

Thanks, Sally.

